# heating cable



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

i Was wondering if any of you have ever use heating cable in the substrate if so did you see a major difference is it worth the expense?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Never used them, but the consensus is they are not worth it.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

They also get tangled up in the roots of your plants so if you move things around you will end up with a bunch of heating cables all over the place.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Ultimbow said:


> i Was wondering if any of you have ever use heating cable in the substrate ...


Yes.



> ...did you see a major difference is it worth the expense?...


No.


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

I haven't used heating cables due to the same opinion stated above.

I've been experimenting with the hagen "exo" reptile heating pads on the base of my aquarium. Plant growth improved, mildly so.....


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I really don't think the expense is worth it. If you are a multi-millionaire and cost isn't an issue, go for it. I just don't see how the 7 degree difference between the ambient temperature of my house and the average tank temperature can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## PlantsGlora (Apr 22, 2006)

I use heating cables in my tank! Plant growth is fantastic. However, I can't compare because I've only had tanks where I used heating cables.


----------



## nitromad (Apr 26, 2006)

i got one in one of my tank it as helped growth but doun't i be putting any in other tanks as not much improvment in growth.


----------



## Sly_Marbo (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out this, it gives a good overview on heating cables.
http://aquaticconcepts.thekrib.com/


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

This has and will probably always get as much debate as T12 vs T8vs T5 bulbs. I have read mixed reviews, finally met someone that set up 2 tanks side by side one with and one without, he reported significant improvement. If anyone wants, I can put you in touch with him....DC



Ultimbow said:


> i Was wondering if any of you have ever use heating cable in the substrate if so did you see a major difference is it worth the expense?


----------

